# Wo SPS-Steuerungen einkaufen?



## bemei08 (22 März 2011)

Hallo,

wo kaufe ich am besten meine SPS Steuerungen ein? Wer kann mich auch nach dem Kauf unterstützen?

Ich beginne grad meine Masterarbeit über den Markt der Automatisierungstechnik zu schreiben. Dafür wäre es sehr hilfreich die markenunabhängigen Händler zu kennen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Ben


----------



## trinitaucher (22 März 2011)

bemei08 schrieb:


> Dafür wäre es sehr hilfreich *die markenunabhängigen Händler* zu kennen.


Ich wage mal zu behaupten, die gibt es nicht.

Die Hersteller der Automatisierungsbranchen haben unterschiedliche Vertriebswege. Einige verkaufen ausschließlich direkt, andere direkt und über den Handel, und wieder andere ausschließlich über Distributoren/Händler. Es gibt wohl auch einige Hersteller, die ausschließlich übers Projektgeschäft abwicklen. Von denen bekommt man gar keine einzelnen Komponenten.

Du wirst vermutlich keine "unabhängigen" Händler finden. Es gibt keinen, der alle (nennenswerten) Hersteller im Programm hat.

Für eine grobe Marktübersichten ist manchmal das "SPS-Magazin" hilfreich, wobei dort auch nur die Hersteller drinstehen, die selbst was zum "redaktionellen Teil" beigetragen haben.


----------



## bemei08 (22 März 2011)

Mit unabhängig, meine ich vergleichsweise große Händler, die mehrere Hersteller führen.  
Interessant ist für mich, wer die vielen kleinen System Integratoren beliefert. 
Die bedeutenden Hersteller finde ich relativ übersichtlich.
Ein vergleichsweise kleiner System Integrator kauft doch nicht direkt keim Hersteller, oder?


----------



## trinitaucher (22 März 2011)

bemei08 schrieb:


> Interessant ist für mich, wer die vielen kleinen System Integratoren beliefert.
> Die bedeutenden Hersteller finde ich relativ übersichtlich.
> Ein vergleichsweise kleiner System Integrator kauft doch nicht direkt keim Hersteller, oder?


Wieso nicht? Kommt darauf an wie der Hersteller seinen Vertrieb organisiert hat. Bei Direktvertrieb kauft jeder, egal ob Elektrohandwerker oder großer Maschinenbauer beim Hersteller. Gibt's im Consumer-Bereich doch auch (z. B. Panasonic Online-Shop). Händler machen doch nur die Preise kaputt und wollen ihre Marge haben


----------



## Geminon (22 März 2011)

Bei Conrad findest du einige Sachen. Sind aber meist nur kleinere Steuerungen.
Meistens verkaufen die Hersteller direkt an den Kunden, also ohne Zwischenhändler.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 März 2011)

Hallo,

manche Teile kaufe ich bei meinem Schaltanlagenbauer, manche bei meinem Haus-und-Hof-Programmierer, manches direkt beim großen S und die geläufigen Teile bei meinem Großhändler, bei dem ich ohne großen Aufwand (BANF tippen, Einkauf holt Angebot ein etc) online bestellen kann



MfG


----------



## rheumakay (22 März 2011)

versuchs mal beim großhändler
z.B. Sonepar.de (auch mit beratung)
oder Distrelec / Schuricht usw.


----------



## Boxy (22 März 2011)

Also RS Components hat viele Steuerungen im Programm ...

Aber dies macht doch nur Sinn, wenn man weis was man möchte.
Ich würde einfach mal mich umschauen was ich für eine Steuerung benötige und dann gezielt einen Händler suchen!
Es ist meist auch besser eine Namhafte Steuerung zu kaufen, als ein Billig-Teil aus FernOst wo es kaum Support hier gibt!

Daher mit Deinen Anforderungen einmal bei z.B. Siemens, Horner, B&R, Klöckner, Wago, Beckhoff, epis ... anfragen und sich den Vertretter in Haus bestellen ...


----------



## bemei08 (28 März 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Einblick.
Gibt es noch mehr von der Sorte "sonepar.de" oder "R&S components"?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 März 2011)

Die "Fegime" ist wie "Sonepar" eine Kooperation mehrerer Großhändler.​


----------



## knabi (28 März 2011)

www.solar-elektro.de
www.hagemeyerce.com

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Air-Wastl (28 März 2011)

http://www.hardy-schmitz.de

Gruß


----------



## bemei08 (7 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Nun gibt es zu dem Thema auch den passenden Fragebogen:

Ich schreibe derzeit meine Abschlussarbeit über eine Marktanalyse der Automatisierungsindustrie (an der *University of southern Denmark*). Dazu möchte ich beschreiben wie Automatisierungs-Hardware vertrieben wird.

Unter folgendem Link finden Sie den passenden Fragebogen dazu:

http://www.survey-xact.dk/LinkCollector?key=VUAM1UFP1NCN

Der Fragebogen enthält *keine persönlichen Fragestellungen* und wird *ausschließlich anonym weiterverarbeitet*.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Zeit.


----------



## bemei08 (13 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten. Der Fragebogen ist noch bis Ende des Monats geöffnet. Weitere Antworten sind also sehr willkommen!


----------

